

New Service Offers Taxis Exclusively for Women - jeremyrwelch
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/08/nyregion/new-service-offers-taxis-exclusively-for-women.html

======
dalke
Isn't that a Title VII / EEOC violation? Woman-only gyms - like sex-segregated
toilet facilities - operate "because of a compelling and overriding privacy
issue". This can extend to woman-only requirements for employees at such
businesses, since some states have made an exception for health and wellness
centers.

These exceptions don't apply to taxis, that I can tell. For example, in
LivingWell (North), Inc. v. Pennsylvania Human Relations Commission (1992),
the courts defined a three-part test:

> A business must establish a factual basis for believing that not excluding
> members of one sex would undermine its business operation; that its
> customers’ privacy interests are entitled to protection under the law; and
> that no reasonable alternative exists to protect the customers’ privacy
> interests.

Taxis don't have a privacy interest. Plus, are there really no other
reasonable alternatives?

(See
[http://download.ihrsa.org/gr/womenonly.pdf](http://download.ihrsa.org/gr/womenonly.pdf)
for some of the information about the the law allows sex-segregated gyms.)

